# old school usa skyline owners



## circusmagic (Nov 25, 2004)

just curious on how many oldschool skyline owners are currently in existence? 77 gc210 owner here in vegas...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Lots of old Skylines down here.......but I don't own one......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Lots of old Skylines down here.......but I don't own one......


You're in the land of Oz. The thread title says _USA owners_......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

circusmagic said:


> just curious on how many oldschool skyline owners are currently in existence? 77 gc210 owner here in vegas...


How hard is it to get the older Skylines into the USA.... I've been curious about maybe getting a 69, and upgrading the drivetrain a bit.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> How hard is it to get the older Skylines into the USA.... I've been curious about maybe getting a 69, and upgrading the drivetrain a bit.



It should be easier because it shouldn't have to apply to emissions being that old.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> It should be easier because it shouldn't have to apply to emissions being that old.


Even back in 69, though, they had a certain measure of safety and emissions standards, granted a drop in the bucket compared to todays, but I wonder if even the older Skylines could comply with the older USA standards. From what I can understand of the rules, any car can be imported if it complies with the USA safety and emissions standards in place in the year of it's manufacture. This is really the only reason newer GTRs can't be imported without major modifications.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Anything over 25 years old does not require modification.
So any Skyline up to '79 right now can come in.


----------



## circusmagic (Nov 25, 2004)

*skyline japan*

My 1977 GC210 is exempt from SMOG due to the paperwork that I have for the car...The registration though is under CLASSIC ROD so the limitations are 2500miles a year.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

circusmagic said:


> My 1977 GC210 is exempt from SMOG due to the paperwork that I have for the car...The registration though is under CLASSIC ROD so the limitations are 2500miles a year.


 Aye, there's the rub....... 

Care to post any pics?


----------



## circusmagic (Nov 25, 2004)

Pics will be up shortly...The car has been at the body shop for full restoration...I just took a few for an upcoming website and magazine cover story...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd love to have one of these, update it with the newest ATESSA system.....


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

^^ NOICE!!!! that or a bmw 2002


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm new to this forum but thought I would chime in as I have just recently brought in my Skyline. It is a '71 KGC10 GT-X converted to GT-R specs. You guys are correct about the 25 year rule. My car was completely exempt from any DOT or EPA Federal specifications and was actually very easy to register. Even here in California. When I picked it up from the docks in Long Beach, I stopped by the DMV near my house to have them inspect it. They simply verified the Vin numbers on the chassis and then quickly checked out my paperwork. Once the form was filled out, I registered it just like any other car. They took my Japanese de-reg paperwork and required a bill of sale from the previous owner in Japan. I paid my fees and they handed me the registration. My title came in the mail about a month later. I have a few pics to show from the day I picked it up:

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/side shot

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/side shot 2

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/side shot 3

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/me with car

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/loaded on trailer

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/KGC10 & R32

Brian


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='71 Hakosuka]I'm new to this forum but thought I would chime in as I have just recently brought in my Skyline. It is a '71 KGC10 GT-X converted to GT-R specs. You guys are correct about the 25 year rule. My car was completely exempt from any DOT or EPA Federal specifications and was actually very easy to register. Even here in California. When I picked it up from the docks in Long Beach, I stopped by the DMV near my house to have them inspect it. They simply verified the Vin numbers on the chassis and then quickly checked out my paperwork. Once the form was filled out, I registered it just like any other car. They took my Japanese de-reg paperwork and required a bill of sale from the previous owner in Japan. I paid my fees and they handed me the registration. My title came in the mail about a month later. I have a few pics to show from the day I picked it up:

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/side shot

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/side shot 2

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/side shot 3

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/me with car

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/loaded on trailer

http://members.cox.net/b.dooley1/KGC10 Skyline/KGC10 & R32

Brian[/QUOTE] Very pretty car. :cheers: How much did you lay out for that, including shipping ?


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

The car was just under $14k, shipping around $1500. Customs and import duties were a bit under $500. I had to go through a collector car insurance company as AAA could not cover me on it. They can only insure cars sold here in the U.S. I was pleased though with Hagarty. They did not have a clue as to what a Skyline was but were willing to work with me. They asked for pics and a general description. I only had the pics of the car while in Japan as it had not arrived yet, but they said as long as they were current they would be fine. Hagarty insures car on an "agreed value" policy. I declared the car at $20k and they quoted me $400 per year. It has added up a bit, but I have wanted this car for quite some time now. I'm just pleased that I was able to get such a good and solid car. You would be surprised at how much rust is considered normal and acceptable on these cars, while still commanding good money. I can only imagine how it will be in five to ten years.
Brian


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So in about 10 more years we should be able to import R32s with no consequence. I can hardly wait. Love that GT-X though, that car is hot. Looks a lot better than other pics I've seen of similar cars. Very aggressive stance in the rear. Doesn't look like it has very much rust, maybe a bit on the bumpers....


----------



## 71SKYLINE (Dec 22, 2004)

*BRIAN, WITH OLD SCHOOL SKYLINE*

[QUOTE='71 Hakosuka]The car was just under $14k, shipping around $1500. Customs and import duties were a bit under $500. I had to go through a collector car insurance company as AAA could not cover me on it. They can only insure cars sold here in the U.S. I was pleased though with Hagarty. They did not have a clue as to what a Skyline was but were willing to work with me. They asked for pics and a general description. I only had the pics of the car while in Japan as it had not arrived yet, but they said as long as they were current they would be fine. Hagarty insures car on an "agreed value" policy. I declared the car at $20k and they quoted me $400 per year. It has added up a bit, but I have wanted this car for quite some time now. I'm just pleased that I was able to get such a good and solid car. You would be surprised at how much rust is considered normal and acceptable on these cars, while still commanding good money. I can only imagine how it will be in five to ten years.
Brian[/QUOTE]
Welcome to the club. I think you are now number 4. I brought my 71 2dr in from Okinawa almost 4 years ago, a friend of mine brought his 72 2dr in a year and a half later, and Eric Auburg brought in his 72 2dr GT-X last year. I do believe there are now approx. 6 4dr's here also, nearly all on the west coast. One in Texas, one in Arizona and one in Minnasota???? If you want to talk more about it you can contact me at [email protected] For all of you that would like one, you're right, as long as it's 25 years or older, has bumbers (safety) and door locks (anti-theft devices) your in there. I stay current with the value of the old school skylines and my Japanese friend just sent me an update. $15,000. average for only "OK" condition and nearly nothing left in original condition. High side of $78,000. for one in great condition with a lot of original parts left on and in the car, mainly engine/drive train and interior.


----------

